# Public holidays for the rest of this year - FYI



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

These are official public holidays so everyone is entitled to the day off, or payment/time in lieu.

Eid al Adhr - 17th November, anticipated (usually a 3 day holiday)

National Day - 2nd December

Islamic New Year (Al Hijra) - 7th December

Ashoura - 16th December


Christmas Day and Boxing Day are not official holidays.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What is boxing holiday?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Day after Christmas Day is called Boxing Day.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Interesting, going to go wiki that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Boxing day isn't recognised in the US, I don't think - right Jynxy? I believe that in the US, you would normally get the 24th and 25th of December off as a stat holiday, but in the UK and Canada it's the 25th and 26th

so this year in Canada we would get off 25/12/2010 and 26/12/10 off, not 12/25/10 and 12/26/10


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

nola said:


> Boxing day isn't recognised in the US, I don't think - right Jynxy? I believe that in the US, you would normally get the 24th and 25th of December off as a stat holiday, but in the UK and Canada it's the 25th and 26th
> 
> so this year in Canada we would get off 25/12/2010 and 26/12/10 off, not 12/25/10 and 12/26/10


I would actually understand that as the days are above 12. Any date written that way below the 12th of the month I always get backwards. 

Nope, we do not celebrate it. Heck, the day before Christmas isnt 'off'. Its reserved for people to work half days, go to work and try to make your co workers go into a think tank mentality to figure out the last minute gifts you have held off getting. Then you rush to get them before the stores close. 

The day after, you take said things back with the disgruntled person, stand in god awful long lines, talk to the workers who are mad to be at work on the 26th dealing with the massive amount of people, and get what they actually want half off 

Gosh, bring on Christmas!!! Six more days, and my tree is going up!!! :hug:


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> These are official public holidays so everyone is entitled to the day off, or payment/time in lieu.
> 
> Eid al Adhr - 17th November, anticipated (usually a 3 day holiday)
> 
> ...


What is Ashoura. I've never heard of that one and it's not on the company website as a potential holiday.

I also thought that Eid al Adhr was due to begin on 15th or 16th.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

furryboots said:


> What is Ashoura. I've never heard of that one and it's not on the company website as a potential holiday.
> 
> I also thought that Eid al Adhr was due to begin on 15th or 16th.



Ashoura is a statutory holiday. Just because you haven't heard of it doesn't mean it doesn't exist  It is commemoration by Shia Muslims for the death of the grandson of the Prophet.

I have clearly said that the date for Eid is anticipated. Like most Islamic holidays it is subject to a moon sighting.

All information taken from a well known business source in the ME.

-


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Gosh, bring on Christmas!!! Six more days, and my tree is going up!!! :hug:


You put your tree up at the beginning of November? OMG thats sad
Traditionally Christmas trees were put up on Christmas eve, why on earth would you put your tree up almost 2 months before Christmas?
I know that many people now put them up at the beginning of December but even that is far too early IMO.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My tree goes up 10 days before Christmas. I feel it loses it's charm by the time its Christmas otherwise!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> My tree goes up 10 days before Christmas. I feel it loses it's charm by the time its Christmas otherwise!


Absolutely agree. It should traditionally be Christmas eve and come down on the 6th January but I put mine up about a week before Christmas. I love putting my tree up and really enjoy having it the but by the time the 6th January comes I am happy to see it come down.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is my bright spot.... I didnt take it down last year til nearly the end of January. I was so sad taking it down. 

At home I would normally put it up Thanksgiving night but this isnt home... and I need the cheer


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

We have only ever had real trees in our family. 

So they are put up about mid-december (through to maybe the 20th depending on when my dad worked). 
Then taken down when they start to look sad  

I  christmas..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Only ever had a real tree once. Dog pee'ing on the tree, cats up in the tree, tree falling over and water going everywhere... 

 Heck, I might get one in mid december just to relive all that.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

well some of us have better behaved pets...

(and by that I mean a boy dog who doesn't cock his leg to pee, one cat too lazy to care about the tree if there isn't something worth catching and another cat who just thought the ornaments at the bottom were enough entertainment  lol)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It has been announced that Eid al Sahr will start in Tuesday 16th November.

gulfnews : Eid Al Adha from November 16 in UAE and Saudi Arabia


As Islamic days start at sunset, I think that means that Wednesday 17th and Thursday 18th will be public holidays.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It has been announced that Eid al Sahr will start in Tuesday 16th November.
> 
> gulfnews : Eid Al Adha from November 16 in UAE and Saudi Arabia
> 
> ...


Damn, I just came back from holiday and I am due to go back to work tomorrow. Had I known, I would have extended my leave and enjoyed a good 3 weeks off work!

Since people were talking about Xmas, I just came back from France. Not so much in Paris but in Strasbourg, there is already a feeling of Christmas in the air. Got my 'Christmas fix' for this year - pity I couldn't be there fro Xmas itself!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is my bright spot.... I didnt take it down last year til nearly the end of January. I was so sad taking it down.
> 
> At home I would normally put it up Thanksgiving night but this isnt home... and I need the cheer




" and I need the cheer"

Not kidding huh?:


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

My understanding was as follows:

Mt. Arafat Day falls on the day prior to Eid and is a holiday. Accordingly, with the announcement earlier today, this would mean November 15 is Mt. Arafar Day and is a holiday.

The first two days of Eid would (I think) also normally be holidays, meaning 15, 16 and 17 November are holidays.


Irrespective of that, could some bright spark please remind me which (if any) days will be dry?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

At my work, we're getting 16th, 17th and 18th off.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We have the 15th, 16th and 17th of November off. Which day (or rather which evening) is a dry day/evening?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Does everything close on National day?  

thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not the service industries... Most government offices, yes.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

cool.. thanks


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Islamic New Year (Al Hijra) - 7th December


Islamic New Year is now -5th December based on the sighting of the moon


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

yankee79 said:


> Islamic New Year is now -5th December based on the sighting of the moon


They have actually combined it with the National Day holiday, to give everyone a longer weekend. For private sector, they will get Saturday 3rd off work and for public sector, it will be Sunday 5th December. It will make no difference (in terms of getting a day off) as to which day the moon is sighted since the holiday is being moved to make sure that we get an extra long weekend.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> They have actually combined it with the National Day holiday, to give everyone a longer weekend. For private sector, they will get Saturday 3rd off work and for public sector, it will be Sunday 5th December. It will make no difference (in terms of getting a day off) as to which day the moon is sighted since the holiday is being moved to make sure that we get an extra long weekend.


Since most of the private sector gets Saturday off in any weekend, why would that count as a holiday and why not the Sunday, which is, after all, the Islamic New Year


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

'Most' of the private sector around my building... work saturdays. They will enjoy having the day off.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

We're taking Thursday off and instead of taking Sunday off in lieu of the holiday we 'miss' on Saturday, we're going to take 2nd January off instead.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> We're taking Thursday off and instead of taking Sunday off in lieu of the holiday we 'miss' on Saturday, we're going to take 2nd January off instead.


That sounds great! I wish we did the same thing!
Gavtek, you should head our HR department!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> well some of us have better behaved pets...
> 
> (and by that I mean a boy dog who doesn't cock his leg to pee, one cat too lazy to care about the tree if there isn't something worth catching and another cat who just thought the ornaments at the bottom were enough entertainment  lol)


Just browsing through these old posts = my boy dog doesn't lift his leg either! Just squats like a girl. He had his snippy snippy at 8 weeks which was too young but the law when you adopt a dog they must be minimum 8 weeks old and must be 'fixed'

Now my Bodie is a wimp! Only thing he bites is his food, doesnt hump or mark territory with his peepee. Just a big ol' sissy. 

Used to have a ferret though who would steal the ornaments toward the bottom of the tree. Hid them under the beds.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This Al-Hijri date change is a farce.

The date of 7th December was declared back in January (for those who think they are clever in correcting me  ) and it seems the change seems to be a way of preventing the private sector from enjoying another days holiday due to the amount of them that have fallen at the back end of the year.
-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Just browsing through these old posts = my boy dog doesn't lift his leg either! Just squats like a girl. He had his snippy snippy at 8 weeks which was too young but the law when you adopt a dog they must be minimum 8 weeks old and must be 'fixed'
> 
> Now my Bodie is a wimp! Only thing he bites is his food, doesnt hump or mark territory with his peepee. Just a big ol' sissy.
> 
> Used to have a ferret though who would steal the ornaments toward the bottom of the tree. Hid them under the beds.


He sounds gorgeous.. Just like our boy was  Ours wasn't done too young.. but apparently if you dont wait till they already cock their leg they never will  

Lol at the ferret. 

Sooo.... :confused2: it really is up to the individual company by the sounds of it?!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:focus:

The government can change things at will. And does.

It's bad for business, inconvenient to many and just makes the country look a bit daft.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> :focus:
> 
> The government can change things at will. And does.
> 
> It's bad for business, inconvenient to many and just makes the country look a bit daft.


I agree. As associates, we are entitled to these days off. It really shouldn't matter what time of the year and what day of the week it falls on. 

It's not like we get a Public Holiday every New Moon as in Sri Lanka. We have a limited set of holidays and for all the hard work that we put in, we sure do deserve them!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Our office is closed on Thursday and Sunday but I'll need to work at least one of them due to the UK timetable for month-end close.

I'm looking forward to my days in lieu


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

But is it like EID where you HAVE to get the two days off? Or, being a seccular holiday if it falls on a weekend or similar then tough luck?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> But is it like EID where you HAVE to get the two days off? Or, being a seccular holiday if it falls on a weekend or similar then tough luck?


The latter, which is the same for all holidays. It's frankly rubbish, especially in the years when so many fall on weekends.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought with EID you had to take the two days off seperate from the weekend? Or that might just be how hubbys work runs it?


----------

